# 4Players.de gehört jetzt zur Computec Familie



## Nightred - Die Aldor (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute!

Hab eben gelesen das ab dem 31.12. 4Players.de zur Computec Media gehört.
An sich ist das vielleicht nicht so schlecht. Immerhin mag ich die Computec Media, sonst würde ich nicht regelmäßig deren Seiten besuchen.
ABER seit buffed.de zur Computec Media gehört, ist es teilweise unnötig für mich noch auf pcgames.de zu gehen. Weil fast alles was dort steht, habe ich meist hier schon gelesen.
Deswegen habe ich etwas Angst, dass 4Players.de jetzt seine eigene, bisher stark kritische Meinung verliert. Wobei einige Tests wie aktuell FarCry 3 schon extrem niedrieg sind.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?

http://www.4players....ec_gekauft.html


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr darüber?
> 
> http://www.4players....ec_gekauft.html



Ist mir ziemlich wumpe!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

4Players ist Mist. Es ist ja schön und gut, ein Online Magazin in Deutschland zu haben, die nicht sofort alles hochhypen und nen Black Ops 2 ne 90 geben. Aber die letzten Tests sind doch sehr fragwürdig. Logisch, es ist alles subjektiv. Wie kann es aber angehen, dass ein Hitman Absolution zwar ne 80 bekommt, ein BO2 ne 75 und Far Cry ne 68 ?! Ich meine, selbst ACIII hatte ne 80, wieso nur eine 68 bei Far Cry 3 ? Kp ob das gewollt ist oder nicht, aber sorgt ja schon für aufsehen, also ist da dann wohl das Ziel erfüllt. 

Zum Thema selbst: interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> [..] seit buffed.de zur Computec Media gehört



Seit dem 24.08.2006, was zufällig auch das Launchdatum ist - also ist "seit" ganz zufällig die Gründung ^^, d.h. ein reines Produkt des Verlags, nur die Datenbank-Technik bzw. das Know-How der Entwickler wurde für das Projekt hinzugekauft.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (5. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, ich meinte Blasc, das wurde ja irgendwann übernommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Saji (5. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 4Players ist Mist.



Auf den Punkt gebracht. Wenn ich fragwürdige Qualität suche kann ich diese auch auf BILD.de finden. Insofern halte ich es wie Konov: ist mir wumpe.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

Nightred schrieb:


> Sorry, ich meinte Blasc, das wurde ja irgendwann übernommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Siehe vollständigen Zam-Text *g*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Dezember 2012)

Naja vorher war 4Players freenet. Freenet! Die stecken doch mit Jamba unter einer Decke oder was machen die eigentlich?

War selten auf 4P, das wird sich wohl auch in Zukunft nicht ändern.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

muss aber sagen, dass 4 players mMn über die ganzenjahre, bis auf deren download angebot, so ziemlich großer shit war. nur meine meinung, aber naja die muss ja auch mal gesagt werden.

hoffe die c ag leidet unter dem komprimierten bullshit nicht zu sehr


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Kommentare zu der News dort sind ja auch herrlich 

Weltuntergangsstimmung^3 herrscht dort gerade, nur weil der Eigentümer wechselt.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

die sind noch normal ^^

bei gamestar die kommentare in deren artikel dazu sind heftig ^^


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2012)

4Players ist nicht schlecht, man muss die Tests aber wie überall einschätzen können und man sollte ebenfalls nicht einfach auf die Wertung schauen.
Was mich ein wenig bei 4P "nervt" ist dass sie sich ein wenig als die letzte Coregamer Bastion fühlen. Hauptsache ein Spiel ist schwer, das gibt gleich mal 20 Punkte mehr in der Wertung allein aufgrund dieser Tatsache 

Ich hoffe mal 4sceners bleibt weiter bestehen (weiss gar nicht ob das bei dem kauf dabei ist), hab da immer gerne draufgeschaut was es so an neuen Demos gibt.


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es schade. Ich mochte 4Players und deren umfangreichen Tests. Dabei ist mir die Wertung am Ende immer ziemlich egal.

Hoffentlich sinkt die Qualität nicht. Grundsätzlich mag ich lieber mehrere unabhängige Medien und finde es nicht gut, wenn alles unter einem Dach vereinigt wird. Gerade PC Games und 4 Players decken doch ähnliche Gebiete ab...


----------



## floppydrive (13. Dezember 2012)

RIP 4players, naja bleibt ja noch giga


----------



## Tilbie (17. Dezember 2012)

Politik Diskussionen sind doch eh verboten. Von daher... 

Ansonsten isses doch egal ob 4Players nun jemand anders gehört...


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2012)

*Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen entfernt*


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2012)

danke zam. wobei ich das hollywoodflair gerne noch etwas weiter verfolgt hätte ^^
damit mit mein ich nicht die posts unseres gebannten users sondern die herrlichen antworten


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Anfeindungen und Beleidigungen entfernt*



Halber Thread weg, BÄM ^^

... aber zurecht... war eh alles nur bewusst inszenierte Provokation, das übliche Zitat-auseinander pflücken. Manchmal machts halt noch Spass


----------

